# Best White Dunkers of all time?



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

They had a dunking special on TNT yesterday that i missed most of..then today's dunk contest....reminded me of brent barry winning dunk contest as a rookie with the clippers. So it got me thinking, who in your opinion are the best white dunkers of all time?

Barry was dang good with his free throw dunks...
Mindagus kataleynas won the college dunk contest with some pretty amazing stuff.
Chris anderson, despite tanking in the dunk contest is ok. 
For the old school people, tom chambers had ups for a big guy...remember that dunk where he was looking DOWN at the rim?
For future, i think chase budinger will go down as the best white dunker of all time. Because of his volleyball, hes got a 40 inch vertical leap, and in the high school contest, threw down stuff that was better than some of the stuff i saw today. actually he lost that contest, partly because he made it look TOO easy. 

Everyone has always said "white men cant jump," but i think there are plenty of decent caucasions lately who have some nice ups.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Tom Chambers is the best white dunker and problerly is top 5 ever.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

In the NBA, I'd go with Brent Barry.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

Tom Chambers would have at least 3-5 dunks per game. He was an aggressive dunker going to the rim with amazing hops for a 6'10 and a long stride/hang time.

Ron Siekely dunked every time he got the ball near the basket. He used to put up some awesome numbers..points and rebounds. He wasn't a great dunker but he would dunk often.

The best white dunker I ever saw was a 6'3" PF overweight with a beer belly playing Division 2 basketball. He could really sky for a fat white boy, but his love for beer was abvious.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

wasnt chambers and ex clipper too?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> wasnt chambers and ex clipper too?


Yes he played in San Diego and if I remember correctly he was pretty damn good too. I believe he averaged close to 18 ppg 7 rebs. 

Anyways, best white dunker of all time has to be Rex Champman in his early days with the Hornets. He threw down some nasty dunks. Presently, I will go with David Lee and that Buddinger kid feom UofA.


----------



## GoClips (May 17, 2006)

Repost, but this guy is sick - http://youtube.com/watch?v=jUyCYtDlU3s


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

who is that guy and why isnt he on And 1?


----------



## Vaught from his Spot (Nov 8, 2006)

GoClips said:


> Repost, but this guy is sick - http://youtube.com/watch?v=jUyCYtDlU3s


Yeah that's some pretty nutty stuff. BTW, the song playing in the background of that video is bananas. Reminds me of my younger days. Mad props to anyone on this site that knows the artist/title of the song, as it's pretty obscure.


----------



## Vaught from his Spot (Nov 8, 2006)

Chris Kaman, of course.

Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

David Lee.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^Co-sign


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

this guy's pretty good too...seems more explosive than bekkering...

link


----------

